

Hckr news: chronological interface to hn, plus chrome/safari5 extension - wvl
http://hckrnews.com/about.html

======
wvl
I realize there's been a few alternative ways to read Hacker News that have
been posted in the last few weeks, and this is yet another. I started building
this a couple months ago, because I wanted it, and finished it because I found
it quite useful. I hope you find it as useful as I have.

------
thumper
One thing that I have been itching for is an RSS feed of the top articles.
Maybe there's already some way to get that which I haven't found?

~~~
wvl
This was posted a few days ago, that probably does what you're looking for:

A cure for Hacker News overload <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1547998>

~~~
thumper
thanks! I totally missed that in my effort to reclaim some of my time.

